# Problemas con programador pablin



## ANTONIO_DN (Jul 11, 2006)

e armado el programador pablin pero me sale el error 0000h al momento de programar el pic busque en internet la solucion del problema y dice que se necesita alimentar con una fuente de 13.5v y 200mA  para obtener en el terminal vpp un voltage de 12v ademas puse una resistencia de 1k  como divisor de tension entre la resistencia de 1k que va al colector del transistor y luego a vpp obteniendo un voltage que varia entre los 12.2y los 11.90 que soluciones me pueden dar ya que uso el programa IC-PROG y un pic 16f628a ¿puede ser un problema en el software o del pic?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 11, 2006)

ANTONIO_DN dijo:
			
		

> e armado el programador pablin pero me sale el error 0000h al momento de programar el pic busque en internet la solucion del problema y dice que se necesita alimentar con una fuente de 13.5v y 200mA  para obtener en el terminal vpp un voltage de 12v ademas puse una resistencia de 1k  como divisor de tension entre la resistencia de 1k que va al colector del transistor y luego a vpp obteniendo un voltage que varia entre los 12.2y los 11.90 que soluciones me pueden dar ya que uso el programa IC-PROG y un pic 16f628a ¿puede ser un problema en el software o del pic?



Hola, peude que este mal hecho su programador, si es basado en JDM puede que sea eso o un error de configuración

Yo hice el JDM y también me salía ese error, nunca pude arreglarlo así que me hice un Quark Pro que la verdad esta mucho mejor 

Mire este link ahi han posteado personas con el mismo error y algunos lo han resuelto, al final hay un post de uno que lo arregló por software.

http://www.fullcustom.es/data/foro/viewtopic.php?t=254&highlight=0000h

O si quiere armar el quark pro revise este link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-jmd-2109/

Saludos


----------



## pablor09 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola!  proba bajando los bits por segundo.no puede superar los 9600 bits por segundo. fijate de ubicarlos en los 4000 y te va a andar joya. Saludos!


----------



## analfabeta (Ago 28, 2008)

Saludos, arme el programador de pic pablin II y en cuanto abro el ic-prog me sale el siguiente mensaje "privileged instruction" en la conficuracion de hardware le di en invertir MCLR, elegí el pic programmer II y la interface esta en Windows API, el pic que quiero programar es un 18f1320. Si le doy en "hardware check" sale el mensaje de privileged instruction como mil veces

Ambos leds estan encendidos en todo momento


----------



## pablor09 (Ene 10, 2010)

analfabeta dijo:


> Saludos, arme el programador de pic pablin II y en cuanto abro el ic-prog me sale el siguiente mensaje "privileged instruction" en la conficuracion de hardware le di en invertir MCLR, elegí el pic programmer II y la interface esta en Windows API, el pic que quiero programar es un 18f1320. Si le doy en "hardware check" sale el mensaje de privileged instruction como mil veces
> 
> Ambos leds estan encendidos en todo momento



No se si lo solucionaste, yo creo que es un poco tarde jajajja pero bueno por ahi para el que lee el post esta bueno que haya una solucion al problema. El problema es que no tenes instalado el driver del IcProg, por eso te salta ese error. En la pagina oficial podes bajar la ultima version y su driver.
Saludos y suerte


----------



## Theito (Ene 15, 2010)

pablor09 dijo:


> No se si lo solucionaste, yo creo que es un poco tarde jajajja pero bueno por ahi para el que lee el post esta bueno que haya una solucion al problema. El problema es que no tenes instalado el driver del IcProg, por eso te salta ese error. En la pagina oficial podes bajar la ultima version y su driver.
> Saludos y suerte


Claro es el driver...que pasa que con Win Xp no funciona y hay que bajar el driver...de la pagina oficial....el programador de Pablin es 100% fiable yo lo usoo


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jul 11, 2010)

saludos disculpe la molestia pero tengo un gran problema con este programador que tiene hice el circuito todo bien de este sitio http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ppp/index.htm 



lo conecte a la pc y todo bien se encendieron los dos leds, inserte el pic 16f84a y todo iba bien luego conecte el puerto paralelo y empezo a parpadear el led del pic trate de hacer la coneccion con el programa ac prog 1.06B pero no funciona luego instale el winpic800 y el led del pic se apago trate de conectar y grabar pero tampoco se pudo con ese programa y ahora no volvi a ver ensendido ese led del pic a que se puede dever esto?? quedo malogrado el pic??? o el integrado no lo se ayuda porfavor


----------



## ANDREU (Feb 16, 2011)

estoy arto de luchar con el programador pablin, he estabilizado la tensión de 13,2V, lo he repasado muchas veces y nada que no quiere gravar, veo con el osciloscopio la señaol de entrada, la dos del lpt1 y me parece correcta, seguro que me dejo algo por hacer pero no se si sera el programa aunque no lo creo porque lo he gargado en el proteus y funciona, si hay alguien que pueda ayudarme dios se lo pagara el sabado, gracias


----------

